# Tajima Thread Trimming issue



## blendednutz (Feb 14, 2017)

I have a single head 15 needle Tajima machine that is having a thread cut issue during a thread change. I was able to get the majority of the image to stitch out. After each thread cut/needle change the new needle does not pick up the bobbin thread. I have to stop the machine remove the bobbin, pull out a some thread and put it back it in. When i do that and start the stitching it does work. Any idea how to correct this? I am wondering if i need to adjust the thread trim.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You can try lengthening the tail length but I'm wondering if your picker is bent or not quite in position. Have you run caps recently? The picker can get bent while tracing a "tall" design.


----------



## blendednutz (Feb 14, 2017)

I checked the tail length and it is set to "L" and I am assuming that is for Long. How do i check the picker? I haven't run a cap yet. The machine is new to me and I am trying to figure it out. I apologize for my novice questions.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

What model do you have? My Tajimas have different tail length increments. I'm not sure you have the right setting. I would look online for a picture of the picker in the assembly. I'm unable to send one now.


----------

